# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  De nuevo, regresa el verde al suelo.

## embalses al 100%

Creo este tema, para poner unas gratificantes fotos que realicé el Jueves, por mi campo, al que ha vuelto el verde.
Después de un año muy seco y el invierno pasado que apenas vimos hierba, este año sí que se ha cubierto bien. Ya era hora. Y además con la cosecha de aceitunas ya totalmente recogido. Bueno dejo de hablar, y pongo las fotos.



En algunas partes del suelo, lo que domina es el musgo, que fotografiado de cerca presenta este aspecto:



















[Uff, menos mal que se guardó anoche]

Sigue...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sigo con algunas más:















Con el frío que hace, y floreciendo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Paisano me encanta la sierra, aunque estoy casi siempre en ella y no me canso.
Yo también tengo hechas unas fotos del musgo exactamente igual que las tuya.
Por mi puedes poner todas las que quieras, olivo, de la tierra etc.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

